# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Как оживить модуль DDR памяти?

## flio

На днях сдох один модуль DDR памяти, просто подвесил комп...
Я хочу спросить, это как-то лечится? Может его в спирте помыть, или там в мастерскую сдать...

_Добавлено через 12 часов 4 минуты 3 секунды_
Здесь нет никого :(

----------


## Cheechako

Чисто конструктивно "поломаться" могут микросхемы либо дорожки на печатной плате, что исправить в домашних условиях представляется более чем сомнительным. Ремонт в мастерской - не интересовался, но склонен полагать, что новый модуль будет не многим дороже :(

----------


## Rizza

Тоже самое.. Решил к своей Transcend 1Gb добавить 512 Mb PQI (старая, завалявшаяся) - не видит. ПК сразу перезагружается. Но это походу память дохлая, а не просто несовместимость. :(

----------


## Сергей00000000

> Тоже самое.. Решил к своей Transcend 1Gb добавить 512 Mb PQI (старая, завалявшаяся) - не видит. ПК сразу перезагружается. Но это походу память дохлая, а не просто несовместимость. :(


Пульсы планок могут не совпадать и конфликтовать. Нужно в настройках BIOS выставить подстройку на синхронизацию к более медленной планке.

----------

